#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Εμβαδομέτρηση αυθαιρεσίας και πάχος τοίχου

## maximos75

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα , 

Κατά την αυτοψία μου σε αυθαίρετο (άδεια του 70) και μετά από σχετική μέτρηση έβγαλα προσεγγιστικά το μικτό εμβαδόν (Κλείσιμο υπαιθρίου χώρου σε οροφοδιαμέρισμα). Χθές που πήγα να περάσω το περίγραμμα της αυθαιρεσίας πανω στην εγκεκριμένη κάτοψη εξαιτίας της περιμετρικής τοιχοποιίας (υποθέτω μπατικής καθώς το δοκάρι του υποκείμενου ορόφου από τα σχέδια είναι 20άρι) διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχει απόκλιση ως προς το εμβαδόν που έχει δηλωθεί επειδή μετρήθηκε η καθαρή απόσταση σε ένα συγκεκριμένο τμήμα του χώρου. Εντούτοις δεν ήταν εύκολο εξ αρχής να προσδιοριστεί σωστά το πάχος του τοίχου που έχει πέσει καθ'υπέρβαση της άδειας και άρα να εκτιμηθεί το μέγεθος της απόκλισης με αποτέλεσμα να με έχει στεναχωρήσει το όλο γεγονός. Σας έχει τύχει ανάλογη περίπτωση και πως το αντιμετωπίσατε ? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Ελπίζω να μην έχει επαναληφθεί παρόμοιο ερώτημα στο φόρουμ :Αβέβαιος:

----------


## Xάρης

Αποκλίσεις πάντα υπάρχουν λόγω επιχρισμάτων, επενδύσεων κ.λπ..
Αρκεί να είναι μέσα στα όρια.

----------

